# Terrys finished outdoor enclosure



## PregnantWasp (May 5, 2012)

*I managed to build Terry his own outdoor run, brickwork might not be "top notch" but for a first attempt I think I did well  Finished putting the plants in and my dog (Molly) decided to jump in and dig them up  I could have murdered her as you can imagine!! If theres anything you can see that I have missed please let me know. Btw, I have a plastic mesh that goes ontop when I'm not outside with him. Just waiting for some nice warm sun 

Here the finished product






and here he is trying to escape before I put the extra courses atop



*


----------



## Zamric (May 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bigred (May 5, 2012)

looks good - warm weather coming soon


----------



## lynnedit (May 5, 2012)

Looks like fine brick work to me! Your tort is a cutie.


----------



## pugsandkids (May 5, 2012)

That looks cool with the brick!


----------



## austinSOLO (May 6, 2012)

looks really nice, i hope to build one of these when it gets warmer!


----------



## ascott (May 6, 2012)

Very cool...just don't let the dog in that area...lol....I have a dog that will literally watch me when I am weeding and come over and start pulling them as well...problem is he does not truly understand yest which are bad weeds and so anything in the yard is an item to remove...lol...good luck and yes, a beautiful tort...


----------



## PregnantWasp (May 6, 2012)

Evening and a big thank you to all that took the time to respond, glad you like it, keep you posted on how we get on. Thanks again.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 7, 2012)

you did much better on the brick laying that i could have ever done ;P good work


----------



## Riggers (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All, Just a quick one to let you know Terry is doing real good, he's a nosy thing, loves nothing better than to try and climb over anything, often getting himself into trouble and in the "flipped over" position, causing me to nearly have heart failure 
I'm Georges Mum btw, he's flown the nest to University and so I have to learn to use this forum myself with no help from him, so please forgive any mistakes I make 
I will no doubt be asking questions and looking forward to your replies.
Cheers Elaine


----------



## Riggers (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All, Just a quick one to let you know Terry is doing real good, he's a nosy thing, loves nothing better than to try and climb over anything, often getting himself into trouble and in the "flipped over" position, causing me to nearly have heart failure 
I'm Georges Mum btw, he's flown the nest to University and so I have to learn to use this forum myself with no help from him, so please forgive any mistakes I make 
I will no doubt be asking questions and looking forward to your replies.
Cheers Elaine


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2012)

Get some potting soil and fill up the holes in the bricks then plant succulents in them...


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 15, 2012)

I was going to suggest that. If he likes to climb. Like mine does. The bricks that are on their side against the building need to be covered. That will be a problem. Otherwise looks fantastic..


----------



## tort man20 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great job


----------



## heathedw (Sep 17, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Dom3rd (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a really good idea for a setup!


----------



## kathyth (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice! I love the suggestion of planting in the holes, to curb climbing.
You did great!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Elaine


----------



## Riggers (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, been thinking over the summer how I can make it better, Next year I'm going to put coping stones on-top of the 3 sides, creating a lip the bricks that are on there side, probably put another course on, then 1 more with the bricks the right way for another lip as-well as closing those holes. Thanks all


----------



## janevicki (Feb 5, 2013)

Terry the outdoor enclosure looks SWEET!


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

I like your work. Very nice. Now, I hate the bug running around in your posts. It made me smack my ipad. I thought it was a little fruit fly type bug. When I get them sometimes, they like the light on the iPad. LOL.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol, Barb.

After you get the coping done, you could put a couple of plantar boxes on each short end for some tortoise friendly plants (that won't get mowed down immediately).

How did your tortoise like it?


----------

